# 2012 Cruze LT- anyone have a squeaky steering wheel?



## dennisu (Jun 17, 2011)

*dby2011*

Don't have a sound in mine but my Sunfire did that and it was the sealing boot where the steer shaft goes through the floorboard/firewall. Check and see if you hear it down there with someone else turning the wheel.


----------



## cyper2002 (Dec 12, 2010)

I've had the exact same issue since I've bought mine. It sounds exactly how you describe. The first time they replaced the steering coil with the wrong part meant for a cruze without steering wheel controls. So I got it back and those didn't work, but the sound was gone. I later took it back and they replaced it with the right part but there was a new noise, a plastic rubbing noise much louder than the regular squeaking. I took it back and they fixed that noise, but the original rubbing noise is back. It's definitely fain't and I can't hear it unless the radio is off, but still annoying. Long story short I'm done trying and just gonna live with it.


----------



## Gio93z (Sep 8, 2011)

usually to isolate a steering noise like that we would disconnect the steering shaft from the actual colum to see if the noise goes away..if it does not then the noise is within the column or behind the air bag....if it goes away then suspect the actual steering rack itself....we have had many Chevy Traverses with noises in the steering as you explained and i've found that 90% of the time it is the steering rack itself , but I've had a few contact issues with the steering wheel/air bag actually contacting the clamshell cover behind the steering wheel, or the clockspring contacting the airbag/steering wheel....either way, don't live with the noise - there must be a solution


----------



## RockinEagle (Nov 23, 2011)

Yours started sooner than mine! 
It's disappointing to see it may be an epidemic, but it's also somewhat comforting to know I'm not the only one. Maybe that means they are working on a fix for it.
Nothing else whatsoever is wrong with my car, but after about 3 months and 2,300 miles I now have the squeaking too. 
One of the other commenters suggests living with it, and if it doesn't get worse I might. But really would like it fixed. Who wants someone running their fingernails across a chalkboard especially while driving a brand new car you are supposed to feel good about??


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

I'm pretty sure there is a tsb for this issue, I don't have time to look up right now

sent from my Thunderbolt using AutoGuide App


----------



## snoozechild (Jan 2, 2012)

I just got back my 2012 cruz Lt with the same issue.They said it was do to a dry intermediate shaft which they lubricated. So far no squeak


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Same issue here with 9700 miles on the car. It's been doing it off and on. I hope the squeak doesn't turn into the W/H-body ISS clunk issue later in the car's life.


----------



## danimal (Oct 4, 2011)

I have a 11 ECO 6MT with about 6k mi and I took mine a couple weeks ago for the same thing. They said its the steering coil and they needed to order it...still haven't called me that its in.


----------



## cm1701 (Mar 1, 2012)

Yes, we have it too. We purchased our 2012 Cruze LT back in September and noticed the Squeaking you describe just last month (4.5 month of use). This was winter time- hard to tell if temp related or length of drive time related.


If anyone has access to the TSB and can post it that would be great- not sure if the fix is the steering coil or intermediate shaft


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-service-issues/5184-steering-wheel-squeak-fixed.html


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

I would suggest to anyone that is experiencing this issue with their Cruze that you take your vehicle into your local dealership and have them look into this. They will be able to locate what exactly is causing this noise and it get properly taken care of. If anyone has any further questions please feel free to message me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## cm1701 (Mar 1, 2012)

sciphi said:


> http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-service-issues/5184-steering-wheel-squeak-fixed.html


Did the Dealer tell you about any TSB, or tell you what the problem was? We are scheduled for a Dealer Visit tomorrow for this very issue.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

They will fix it, they fixed mine all they had to do was lube something up i believe..


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

cm1701 said:


> Did the Dealer tell you about any TSB, or tell you what the problem was? We are scheduled for a Dealer Visit tomorrow for this very issue.


No, they were very unhelpful on that issue. They basically said that they heard it, but had no clue how to fix it. It got me mad enough to tackle it myself when getting back.


----------



## cm1701 (Mar 1, 2012)

sciphi said:


> No, they were very unhelpful on that issue. They basically said that they heard it, but had no clue how to fix it. It got me mad enough to tackle it myself when getting back.


I am at the Dealer now, and will post result. Service adviser looked at me as if bringing a car in for this issue was a nuisance (despite it being only 4 months old). This is after I called Chevrolet help line (staffed by great people) and was told to bring it in. God Almighty - I hate the dealer service process.


----------



## cm1701 (Mar 1, 2012)

Update to above- Service adviser was much more pleasant on my way out. Squeak is GONE- Steering wheel feels a bit looser. Hope that's a good thing. 

So, for anyone else that has the problem, this fix was applied to my 2012 Cruze 1LT 1.4L Turbo- Squeaking Steering problem began at ~3500-4K Miles.

The fix as listed on my Service receipt is as follows:

"*Found intermediate shaft seal out of position*" "*Inspect steering gear boot, align boot to gear and dash opening*"

Nothing about lube, although there was slight graphite or lube odor after I got the car back, but I don't think lube itself is a fix.

Dealer and Chevy phone support were both first rate on this. I was prepared for a hassle, but instead got good service from everyone involved. Bodes well for the future, I hope.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

cm1701 said:


> Update to above- Service adviser was much more pleasant on my way out. Squeak is GONE- Steering wheel feels a bit looser. Hope that's a good thing.
> 
> So, for anyone else that has the problem, this fix was applied to my 2012 Cruze 1LT 1.4L Turbo- Squeaking Steering problem began at ~3500-4K Miles.
> 
> ...




cm1701,
I am very happy to hear that you have got this issue resolved. I am also happy to hear that you were satisfied with the phone support as well as your service center. Thank you for your feed back. If you have any further questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## The Wolf Wagon (Mar 5, 2012)

I would like to know if there is a TSB on this issue. My three week old Eco with 3100 miles on it is doing the same thing. Stacy???


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

The Wolf Wagon said:


> I would like to know if there is a TSB on this issue. My three week old Eco with 3100 miles on it is doing the same thing. Stacy???



The Wolf Wagon,
I understand your frustrations with this issue. If you would like me to look into your VIN please send me it in a PM. I would also suggest that you take your vehicle into your dealership and have them look into this for you. I would like you to keep me updated on this issue. If you havea ny further questions please feel free to contact me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## The Wolf Wagon (Mar 5, 2012)

Stacy: I will be taking it in next week and I'll keep you posted.


----------



## sog805 (Jun 23, 2011)

I am having the exact same problem now on my 2011 eco MT and I have about 13k miles. I guess I will have to take it to the dealer.


----------



## scaredpoet (Nov 29, 2010)

I had this problem. It was very rare at first (around 2,000 miles), but started to increase in frequency over time, till it squeaked pretty much everyt ime I turned the wheel. It finally got resolved at 11k miles by the dealer.

According to them it was an SIR sensor coil that needed replacement. Since they did that, the squeak has gone and hasn't returned (going on 16k now).


----------



## ChevyCruzeLTZ (Apr 7, 2011)

There is a PI on this noise, it's PI0659, it describes how to reposition the intermediate shaft seal so it does not rub and make noise


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

sog805 said:


> I am having the exact same problem now on my 2011 eco MT and I have about 13k miles. I guess I will have to take it to the dealer.


sog805,
I would suggest that you take your Cruze into the dealership and have them look into this for you. I would like you to keep me posted on the outcome of this issue. In the meantime if you have any further questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Pilsner73 (Apr 17, 2012)

New 2012 cruze. Steering wheel/column making noise like a creak and squeak. 
Looked around and saw underneath some white flakes of material like styrofoam on a ledge underside of the column. Going to have dealer check.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Pilsner73 said:


> New 2012 cruze. Steering wheel/column making noise like a creak and squeak.
> Looked around and saw underneath some white flakes of material like styrofoam on a ledge underside of the column. Going to have dealer check.


Pilsner73,
I would like you to keep me posted on the outcome of your visit to your dealership. If you have any questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## sog805 (Jun 23, 2011)

They said they couldnt duplicate the problem. It seems to happen when its warmer out or I have been driving all day.


----------



## Pilsner73 (Apr 17, 2012)

Dealership worked on the card today, claims they found the issue and followed TSB PI0659 to correct. Time will tell if it's resolve.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Pilsner73 said:


> Dealership worked on the card today, claims they found the issue and followed TSB PI0659 to correct. Time will tell if it's resolve.




Pilsner73,
I am very happy to hear that your dealer was able to get your vehicle fixed for you!! If you have any further concerns please feel free to contact me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## brandonrr (May 13, 2012)

i too have noticed that same squeaking noise when i turn my steering wheel (mostly noticeable in parking lots) but i am driving a 2012 camaro LS. the funny thing is, both cars share the same steering wheel, so the same problem?


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

brandonrr said:


> i too have noticed that same squeaking noise when i turn my steering wheel (mostly noticeable in parking lots) but i am driving a 2012 camaro LS. the funny thing is, both cars share the same steering wheel, so the same problem?




brandonrr,
Have you taken your vehicle in to your dealer about this concern? If you have not I would suggest that you do so. If you would like me to contact your dealer and set up an appointment for you please send me a PM with your name, phone number, VIN and days and times that you are available. Either way, please keep me posted. If you have any other questions please feel free to contact me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## arcticcatmatt (May 14, 2012)

Had my squeeky wheel fixed at the dealer a few weeks ago.. started with about 3,000 miles on it.. Stacy I hope you are conveying the issue to production so future cars don't have the issue  Very cool that Chevy customer service is here on the forums posting!


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

arcticcatmatt said:


> Had my squeeky wheel fixed at the dealer a few weeks ago.. started with about 3,000 miles on it.. Stacy I hope you are conveying the issue to production so future cars don't have the issue  Very cool that Chevy customer service is here on the forums posting!



arcticcatmatt,
I do send this information to to proper people so these issues are looked into. Thank you for your feedback!! Feel free to contact me anytime!
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## CruzeMesquite (Dec 28, 2012)

My 2012 1LT steering wheel is squeaking, and I also have a strange noise/vibration coming from the pedals at low speeds while turning. It is really getting annoying and is quite loud. Took it to dealership and they could not duplicate it. I duplicated it on my way out of the parking lot. I am having some other things popping up on this car too, and it's really making me doubt my decision to make this my first new car purchase.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

CruzeMesquite said:


> My 2012 1LT steering wheel is squeaking, and I also have a strange noise/vibration coming from the pedals at low speeds while turning. It is really getting annoying and is quite loud. Took it to dealership and they could not duplicate it. I duplicated it on my way out of the parking lot. I am having some other things popping up on this car too, and it's really making me doubt my decision to make this my first new car purchase.




CruzeMesquite,
I do understand your concerns with the issues that you are experiencing with your Cruze. I would be happy to look into this further for you. If you would like me to please send me a PM with your name, address, phone number, VIN, current mileage and the name of your dealer. Either way, please keep me posted and if you have any questions please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## jcadol (Feb 17, 2017)

*2016 Cruze LT Creaking Sound*

I bought a brand new 2016 Cruze LT 3 months ago, I noticed a creaking sound when I hit 3000km or so. It usually comes on after I've driven the car for about an hour. I don't know if that's the same noise you're having on your car. I sent it to be serviced at the dealership but after 10mins when the car cooled down, the noise is nonexistent (at the dealership). They were not able to diagnose it and told me they're spending technician's hours which are not paid by GM. The sound gets annoying the longer I stayed in the car. Even my 13 year old son thinks it's the steering shaft, or something in there. If I could I'd return this car and get my full money back. I'm tired of listening to the noise.

Jeannie


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

jcadol said:


> I bought a brand new 2016 Cruze LT 3 months ago, I noticed a creaking sound when I hit 3000km or so. It usually comes on after I've driven the car for about an hour. I don't know if that's the same noise you're having on your car. I sent it to be serviced at the dealership but after 10mins when the car cooled down, the noise is nonexistent (at the dealership). They were not able to diagnose it and told me they're spending technician's hours which are not paid by GM. The sound gets annoying the longer I stayed in the car. Even my 13 year old son thinks it's the steering shaft, or something in there. If I could I'd return this car and get my full money back. I'm tired of listening to the noise.
> 
> Jeannie


Hey Jeannie, 

I’m sorry to hear that you’re experiencing this concern, and would love the chance to help connect you with the team that’s in the best position to further assist. If this is of interest to you, please send us a private message with your full contact information, VIN, current mileage, location, and the name of your preferred Chevrolet dealership. Feel free to include in your message any questions that you may have. I’m always glad to help. 

Kindly, 
Cecil J. 
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------

